# Lining 7.2mm and not triple lined.



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Background - 4 FET. Lining has never been above 7.5mm but I've been told by the NHS it's always been triple lined.

Moved to dr Gorgy and my lining hasn't grown in a week and a half and is still around 7.2- 7.4mm. Not unusual for me but it's not triple lined.

Dr Gorgy has told me it's not ideal and my chances are reduced but transfer can still go ahead.

Has anyone had a bfp with a non triple lining? 
I've found a few stories online xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I wouldn't go ahead with the transfer. From the research I read, it seems the triple layer isn't necessary if your lining is thick (can't remember if the cut-off was 12mm or 14mm or something like that) but with a thin lining and no triple layer you're doomed.


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Aw sweetie is there anyway in postponing et or at least speaking to him in more detail before transferring? I transferred once where my lining wasn't triple layered and it didn't work. All I googled seemed to bring up was it doesn't matter so much on thickness as long as the triple layer is there. Xx


----------



## Trigger38 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think Dr Gorgy wouldnt  suggest transfer if he thought it was an absolute no. He’s an experienced doc who wants success so if he felt there was no chance I’m sure he wouldn’t recommend proceeding. Stay strong and trust the docs xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

It doesn't necessarily mean you're doomed! I had a failed cycle when my lining was over 9 and triple lined. Changed clinics and have had two transfers with a lining of between 7 and 8, no mention of triple lining, and the results of both are now asleep upstairs! So don't give up. Chat to your clinic.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

deblovescats said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean you're doomed! I had a failed cycle when my lining was over 9 and triple lined. Changed clinics and have had two transfers with a lining of between 7 and 8, no mention of triple lining, and the results of both are now asleep upstairs! So don't give up. Chat to your clinic.


Aww this has made me feel a bit better. Were you worried about your transfer thickness before transferring? Xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Trigger38 said:


> I think Dr Gorgy wouldnt suggest transfer if he thought it was an absolute no. He's an experienced doc who wants success so if he felt there was no chance I'm sure he wouldn't recommend proceeding. Stay strong and trust the docs xxx


Yeahhh I did think that and I'm learning he has stricter ways. 
E.g. NHS like thyroid under 2.5 and any lining over 7mm is fine.
Dr Gorgy likes it to be under 2 and a lining of over .8mm.

I suppose it could be worse and could be 6mm xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

mattysmrs said:


> Aw sweetie is there anyway in postponing et or at least speaking to him in more detail before transferring? I transferred once where my lining wasn't triple layered and it didn't work. All I googled seemed to bring up was it doesn't matter so much on thickness as long as the triple layer is there. Xx


I'm gonna speak to him defo with my worries. 
I've read if your uterus is tilted that can affect it and mines retroverted which is the same isn't it? Xx


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes I think ur right. But he is the expert and like others have said he would not waste ur chance if he felt u had no chance. Keep warm and Cary on doing what ur doing. Can't wait till ur pupo again xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey *carrie88* i struggle with my lining and my clinic have added a few extra things to help on my last few cycles. have you been advised to try anything to help with the lining? 
x


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

It def doesn't mean your doomed!! 
I've always suffered with thin lining and mine only gets to around 7-7.5.  On my first successful cycle it was 7.4 but not triple layered, I think with some women their lining only ever gets to a certain mm no matter what meds they are on, although tamoxifen and vaginal changes can help if you don't respond to artificial estrogen 

Also I'm another one who think Dr gorgy is a specialist in his field and would not give go ahead for transfer unless he thought u had a chance 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Should read vaginal viagra!!

Debs hope u are ok how's Lydia? She must be nearly year old now?? 
Bk hope u are well xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

bk2013 said:


> hey *carrie88* i struggle with my lining and my clinic have added a few extra things to help on my last few cycles. have you been advised to try anything to help with the lining?
> x


He's added clexane to help with blood flow - I started that a few days after oestrogen. 
He's also done the neupogen wash xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Inaaya said:


> It def doesn't mean your doomed!!
> I've always suffered with thin lining and mine only gets to around 7-7.5. On my first successful cycle it was 7.4 but not triple layered, I think with some women their lining only ever gets to a certain mm no matter what meds they are on, although tamoxifen and vaginal changes can help if you don't respond to artificial estrogen
> 
> Also I'm another one who think Dr gorgy is a specialist in his field and would not give go ahead for transfer unless he thought u had a chance
> ...


Thanks lovely. I'm liking reading all these success stories. Were you worried about transferring on your successful cycle with no triple lines? Xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

To be honest no one said anything about the lack of triple line and I was just happy it had got to over 7 so no I wasn't worried at all.  I'm definitely one of those ladies that just won't ever get a lining thicker than 8mm but I've achieved 2 pregnancies with one lining of 7.4 and the other 7.2 first time I didn't have triple stripe and second time my triple stripe waSnt quite there! 

I think when u start progesterone lining doesn't get thicker but lining morphology changes to get ready for embryo implantation xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm the same as you.
My lining has never ever got to 8mm so I'm not surprised it hasn't - I'm probably focusing mine on the fact Gorgy wants it above 8mm and his word of it's not ideal keeps playing over in my mind xx


----------

